# Next england manager?



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jose, fabio capello? martin oneil?

All hugely successful managers, all want the job (aparantly)
Who's your choice


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

as much as i dont like the guy i think the best man for the job is jose.

we need some passion back in our team and he's the man to do it


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

piranha-man uk said:


> as much as i dont like the guy i think the best man for the job is jose.
> 
> we need some passion back in our team and he's the man to do it


Amen

Iv noticed some clever souls are suggesting alan shearer for the job!
The man has never managed a football team in his life!
Fools


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

has jose ever managed a team that cant be bought with pots of money? my nan could manage chelsea with those funds!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

alan said:


> has jose ever managed a team that cant be bought with pots of money? my nan could manage chelsea with those funds!


Porto had less money than west ham (much less)

He won the champions league with them!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> has jose ever managed a team that cant be bought with pots of money? my nan could manage chelsea with those funds!


Porto had less money than west ham (much less)

He won the champions league with them!
[/quote]
true,but their league is like scotlands....only one of 2 will win it


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

alan said:


> has jose ever managed a team that cant be bought with pots of money? my nan could manage chelsea with those funds!


Porto had less money than west ham (much less)

He won the champions league with them!
[/quote]
true,but their league is like scotlands....only one of 2 will win it
[/quote]
Well, one of 3 but yeah thats true...The champions league in another matter though, he was competing again the top 10 club sides on the planet! with a few crappy ones thrown in

I know he can come across as a complete tit but you cant deny the guy is a winner


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

id like to see him win something with a mid-table team and limited funds. i truly believe a foreign manager does not have englands best at heart.


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

Allan said "true,but their league is like scotlands....only one of 2 will win it "

The Premiership is exactly the same Man Utd,Arsenal and now Chelsea.No one else will win it.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

looks like its going to be capello an looks like heres bringing Zola, Shearer and Pearce to become his wingmen.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lewis said:


> looks like its going to be capello an looks like heres bringing Zola, Shearer and Pearce to become his wingmen.


I like!!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

At this point the need is someone to put a fire under the team A$$!

The nesxt man must be able to make the talent come together and shine!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

JOSE JOSE JOSE


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

dezboy said:


> JOSE JOSE JOSE


He turned it down

Its looking more like fabio capello


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> JOSE JOSE JOSE


He turned it down

Its looking more like fabio capello
[/quote]

let me say it again................

JOSE JOSE JOSE JOSE

i know he turned it down but if i shout loud enough he might hear and change his mind


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

spike said:


> Allan said "true,but their league is like scotlands....only one of 2 will win it "
> 
> The Premiership is exactly the same Man Utd,Arsenal and now Chelsea.No one else will win it.


thats 3







but seriously though,thats exactly what i was saying. jose managed chelsea,like you said,one of only 3 likely to win the league. lets see him manage sunderland and win the league.
i heard a great quote from Ian Holloway. he said "capello can speak english cos when AC Milan played Plymouth in a pre-season friendly, i saw him in the corridor and he said.."move out of my way"


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Cappello eh, should be interesting, he has a great track record, but then so did sven!

Atleast it wasnt shearer!


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Cappello eh, should be interesting, he has a great track record, *but then so did sven*!
> 
> Atleast it wasnt shearer!


Who is proving yet again at City that he is a world class manager.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

SamT said:


> Cappello eh, should be interesting, he has a great track record, *but then so did sven*!
> 
> Atleast it wasnt shearer!


Who is proving yet again at City that he is a world class manager.
[/quote]
all credit to him at city but i think with england he had too much time on his hands as its not a full time job. thats when he started shagging for england


----------

